# Mud, Slop and More Mud... Help!



## canterbury (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi folks and happy spring to those in the Northern Hemisphere. I built a beautiful 40 x 40 dry lot last summer with geotextile, gravel base and limestone fines for the top. We've had a lot of snow this winter and now there is a lot of run off (water and yuk) draining (there is a slight incline). Fact is my dry lot is even too messy for turn out... Argh!!. There is so much melting that the limestone fines are turning to slop and he sinks into it so now he is stalled (can't put in pasture because he would totally tear it up). Am wondering what is the best top element to put in the dry lot that can hold up year-round and remain easy to pick and clean?


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm sorry to say this but I think the limestone fines clogged the geotextile so instead of water draining under the material it is staying on top.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

What is under the geotextile?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I have a small manege that I also use as a dry lot for a mare that's prone to laminitis or if anything's lame and needs to take it easy but not stand still in stall
I have the sort of sand you use in septic systems on that and it drains really well


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

PaintHorseMares said:


> What is under the geotextile?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


A gravel base


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

natisha said:


> I'm sorry to say this but I think the limestone fines clogged the geotextile so instead of water draining under the material it is staying on top.


With a good gravel base, this would be my guess, too. I would check with the geotextile manufacturer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

Mine are a mess too. I have limestone on top and I just used some pelleted bedding in the worse spots to soak it up ><

I'm putting french drains in around the barn and paddocks this spring once it dries up enough to dig.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

A suggestion to anyone contemplating installing a drainage system, e.g. French drains, in a barn/paddock environment. Discuss your problem with folks/companies that have drainage experience in an agricultural environment and your local Agriculture Extension office that is familiar with your soil. Draining barn/paddock areas where there is significant compaction due to hoof traffic and lots of silt/dirt that easily clog drains and geotextile fabrics is very different than providing drainage in a residential/garden/septic environment. We are in an area of heavy, red clay under 2"-6" of soil, and even well constructed French drains have a limited life span before becoming clogged and useless in high traffic areas.


----------

